# Transfer question



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

There's no such thing as transferring from one local to another as an apprentice. The way you re-start an apprentice program in a different local is the same process as anyone else, you wait until the local is accepting applications and start from there.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Telav87 said:


> Hey all - I just started as an apprentice out west where I moved to take care of family. My wife has a couple of job prospects in New York and D.C. and I'm wondering about how to transfer and if NY and Maryland/DC JATCs accept transfers?
> 
> Also, anyone know the likelihood of getting started back up quickly in the apprenticeship program in either of these places?


Welcome to the forum! Are you going for a union apprenticeship or a private apprenticeship?


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

If you are apart of the IEC apprenticeship they will transfer your work hours and schooling to another contractor in the area you are moving to. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Telav87- yes, you can transfer your ticket as an apprentice. Your director must contact the director where you want to go. Many things affect your chances of making the move. 
The local you want into needs to have work and a demand for apprentices of your level. You have just started. 
Your director will need to want to help you make a move. He will contact your employer/foreman/journeyman and ask about you. He will contact your teacher(s) and ask about you. You have just started. 
If they decide you are worth keeping and moving to another local, they will need to find an employer willing to put you to work based on your skill level and recommendations. You have just started. 
May I suggest ( and I'm sure you have already thought of this) you will need to stick it out where you are for a little while. Study hard, work hard, always look out for the older brothers and sisters on the job. If some one gives you a hard time, take it with a smile. You are joining a fraternity and should expect a little hazing.
In the end, if you keep your head right and stick to the code you will do just fine.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

3D Electric said:


> If you are apart of the IEC apprenticeship they will transfer your work hours and schooling to another contractor in the area you are moving to. :thumbsup:


If you are a part of IEC in Washington State any transfers made will not matter because IEC has been de-certified for gender discrimination.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Phatstax said:


> If you are a part of IEC in Washington State any transfers made will not matter because IEC has been de-certified for gender discrimination.


I was not aware of any issues with them. We had two women go through apprenticeship with us. Everything was fine.


----------

